# Random Clay Ammo, Sling Included!



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I thought I'd post this here for all my clay shooting brothers and sisters!

I've been running low on clay ammo, with just a handful left from a Pocket Predator order. While BB's have been my go to ammo, those suckers are darn hard to pick up! Plus the range is limited, and I do miss the sight of clay pellets exploding upon targets...

So I offed to Amazon to find something to shoot. My wife had bought me a bag a year back and it had lasted me a good while, so I was attempting to get the same thing. Most of the options were about the same: 1500 pellets for appoximately $17-$20. That averages to about .75 cents per shot (assuming you don't use a catchbox). I was all set to get the old order when a new product caught my eye. 1500 pellets PLUS a slingshot, all for $18! There were no reviews, but I figured at that price the frame was practically free so I pulled the trigger.

The package arrived today, and I've got to say I'm really pleased. The clays are 11mm and covered in some sort of clear coating to protect them from moisture. The surface looks like an M&M, glossy and smooth. It may be carcinogenic, but my pockets aren't going to be coated in clay dust and moisture isn't going to melt my ammo so I'm okay with the tradeoff  I didn't notice any damaged pellets either (although there's sure to be a few in there). The shape seems to be consistently spherical. They fly true and explode upon impact leaving a dark gray powder behind. It looks a little like charcoal, but the ad says its 'floral soil' so who knows.

What really surprised me was the frame! This thing isn't pretty, but it's quite comfortable. Made from white/cream injection molded plastic, it has a rounded handle that slightly cants forwards to create a natural 'pointing' with the frame. The bands are attached with the typical Chinese clamps, but I've already outfitted mine with tabs and tubes. The clip is tightened by an Allen/Hex key that screws a bolt into a nut on the main portion of the frame.

The frame is rough, with some plastic edges needing to be trimmed and smoothed, but is quite serviceable. The forks are a couple inches deep and maybe 2.5" wide, making for a comfortable OTT shooting experience. There are some 'sights' added to the fork tops, but I haven't bothered to use them. If you don't care for them, you could easily trim them off. The frame came with 3 band sets, one already mounted. One with green and white elastic on the frame, and two extras with amber bands in the box. All three had small pouches ideal for 1/4" steel, but a little to small for the 11mm clays in my opinion.

If you like clay ammo and are in need, I would definitely recommend this seller. The package arrived in just a few days with no issues. The ammo is quality, and the frame is a nice little addition that may become part of your regular rotation. The link is posted below in case you're interested.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Z1NC256?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_asin_title

or go to Amazon and search for:

QINGZHENG QZ 11mm Slingshot Ammo 1500pcs,Slingshot Clay Ammo Biodegradable,give Away a Slingshot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Another member posted about it also :https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123106-the-best-slingshot-i%E2%80%99ve-acquired/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The frame is bigger than I thought it would be. Was it banded?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I may also have to look into this when I run low. Thanks for sharing bro!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

flipgun said:


> The frame is bigger than I thought it would be. Was it banded?


Yeah, banded with the green in the picture. Included two extra sets as well. I feel like chinese band sets always have really small pouches for the strength of the bands. I don't know if they just use more power for their small ammo, or they like using a tiny pouch for what they shoot. I like to have a big pouch for anything bigger than 1/4".


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

treefork said:


> Another member posted about it also :https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123106-the-best-slingshot-i%E2%80%99ve-acquired/


Nice! I must've missed this post. Glad to see my experience wasn't just a fluke


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I just want the slingshot. Seems to be out of stock.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I received one of those plastic frames along with an order from Aliexpress, but gave it away, as I was not going to use it. As for picking up steel BB's, a flat surfaced magnet would work wonders for you.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like it could be a winner nice score, I just need the clays though Ive got too many frames as it is! haha


----------

